
Clojure from Scratch to GPU: A Simple Neural Network Training API - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-From-Scratch-to-GPU-12-A-Simple-Neural-Network-Training-API
======
dragandj
This series builds everything from matrix operations provided by Neanderthal
[1].

If you have any questions about Clojure or numerical computing with
Clojure/Java, or if you spot an error in the article, please discuss here.

I will definitively write a book. Please sign up for the newsletter at the
bottom of the article if you'd like to be notified.

[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal)

~~~
amelius
> This series builds everything from matrix operations provided by Neanderthal

Do they perform convolutions as well?

~~~
dragandj
Good idea for a cliffhanger: Do they perform convolutions as well? Follow the
next episodes and watch the movie (the book) to find out!

~~~
drcode
This is like when my 4 year old daughter asked if she'll be able to have
dessert and I used to say "maybe if you're lucky..."

She quickly figured out this always meant "yes".

~~~
kirankuppa
That's so adorable

